# Rocky Mountain Blizzard 2022 - fette Beute



## Ben-HD (28. November 2021)

Das 2022 Rocky Blizzard kommt in 4 verschiedenen Versionen. Viele Jahre nach dem Fatbike Boom und nur wenige Jahre nach dem Verschwinden des selbigen kommt die neu angepinselte Version des Rocky Fatbikes mit Pippe Langstrumpf Credo daher: 26" Fat & 27.5 Fat" (29+ ready). Die Eckpfeiler sind die Alloy 10 und 30 Versionen sowie die aus Kapitalistenplaste gefertigten Carbon 30 und 50 Modelle. Die Bootsankermodelle rollen auf 26" über die Ladentheke, wohingegen die Plastikbomber auf 27,5" das Straßenbild verschönern. Der Kunde kann sich von small bis extra large bedienen. Die Reachwerte reichen hierbei von 425 bis 500 mm. Die restlichen Geometriewerte sind relativ zahm. 66° Lenkwinkel und flache 74° Sitzwinkel sind eher retro als progressiv.

Wer mehr wissen will, kann seine Augen hier auf Schmeichelkurs schicken:








						Blizzard lineup | Rocky Mountain
					

It’ll take way more than hell freezing over to stop the Blizzard. With massive tire real-estate and mega clearance, snow’s no issue for the Blizzard. Don’t mistake it for a fat-tired gimmick—aggressive trail geometry and a no-nonsense mountain bike ride character differentiates it from the...




					bikes.com


----------



## Boshi_Michael (4. Dezember 2021)

Da kann man sich nur wundern, dass Rocky ein Fatbike in Carbon bringt aber im boomenden Gravelmarkt nur das Aluminium Solo anbietet. Wo werden denn solche Fatbikes in großen Stückzahlen verkauft, damit sich die Entwicklung und Fertigung der Werkzeuge lohnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Happy (4. Dezember 2021)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, offiziell max. Reifenfreiheit für 26er im Hinterbau ist laut einer Antwort per Mail, die ich vor ein paar Wochen vom Service erhalten hab, 4.8".


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (5. Dezember 2021)

Hört mir auf mit der Kiste! Wenn derRocky Vertreter um die ecke kommt und meint mir ein Carbon in XL besorgen zu können…. 
Haben Will! Auch wenn ich die Farben ehr suboptimal finde.


----------



## Haardtrocker (8. Januar 2022)

Ich interessiere mich für ein Blizzard und habe dazu ein paar Fragen:

Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht der Modelle (Grösse XL) aus?
Die Alumodelle habe Tektrobremsen. Was ist die Erfahrung mit diesen?
Die Carbonmodelle haben 27.5" Felgen und  insgesamt eine bessere Ausstattung.
Wie sieht es mit der Auswahl und Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzreifen aus?


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (8. Januar 2022)

Da es offiziell keine Blizzards in Europa gibt wird es schwer dir die Fragen zu beantworten. Ich hoffe das sich Rocky und die Importeure für 2023 dazu herablassen uns ein Blizzard kauf zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Ben-HD (30. März 2022)

Hier mal in Äktschn:


----------



## trailterror (5. April 2022)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Da es offiziell keine Blizzards in Europa gibt wird es schwer dir die Fragen zu beantworten. Ich hoffe das sich Rocky und die Importeure für 2023 dazu herablassen uns ein Blizzard kauf zu ermöglichen.



Haben sich mittlerweile (alternativ)bezugsquellen ergeben?


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (6. April 2022)

Ich muss zugeben ich hab zu gunsten meiner Beziehung nicht weiter geforscht


----------

